# Police Officer Denied To Vote While Armed In Maine



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A police officer in Maine says he was denied the right to vote because he was carrying his firearm. He has filed a complaint with the Secretary of State,

WGME 13 Maine News


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Asked to surrender his weapon....yeah because Im sure they have the appropriate measures to secure firearms.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> Mallar told the paper he wouldn't comment other than to say he has the right to make determinations about safety.


I predict that Mallar's job security had just went down the toilet.

He denied a Police Officer his Constitutional right to vote, while excersising his Constitutional right to carry. Never mind that the Cop was on duty.

Last three elections, I have stopped to vote while on my way to work. 
Never had an issue with it. What makes Maine so different? Or is it simply some asshole who believes that he has more power then he actually does.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Last three elections, I have stopped to vote while on my way to work.
> Never had an issue with it. What makes Maine so different? Or is it simply some asshole who believes that he has more power then he actually does.


BINGO :wink_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

As Police, we are very rarely able to say that our Civil Rights have been violated. I am not so sure that an appology from this shitstain would be enough to do it for me. I would possibly have to retain an attorney from the famous law firm of Dewey, Cheetum and Howe.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I've voted armed, while coming off-duty, at the last several elections...no one, certainly not the officers there for security, have had any issues with it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Asked to surrender his weapon....yeah because Im sure they have the appropriate measures to secure firearms.


Not just a weapon...but a...service revolver.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

"Mallar told the paper he wouldn't comment other than to say he has the right to make determinations about safety."

If someone was disruptive would he ask the responding officers to secure there weapons for safety reasons, idiotic. Guaranteed the slime recieved a ticket or something and was trying to show his power.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Bangor police officer denied right to vote after refusing to surrender weapon*

BANGOR, Maine - In the 18 years that he has been a police officer in Bangor, James Dearing couldn't think of a single time when someone has asked him to turn over his firearm.

Until last Friday.

Dearing, who was patrolling his assigned beat near the Bangor Civic Center, decided to stop in and cast an early vote. He walked into the polling place in full uniform and stood in a short line with other voters.

Bangor police officer denied right to vote after refusing to surrender weapon - Bangor Daily News


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

If that's his assigned beat and its a public building even if he just wanted to walk through the buillding and not vote they shouldnt be aloud to say anything. To me its the same as when an officer goes to a persons house investigating a crime and the owner of the house says im sorry but you have to surrender your gun before you can come in. 
This Mallar sounds like a tool.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought this was an Onion article at first but sadly I was wrong. The comments never cease to amaze me as usual.


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

> but a...service revolver


guess he didn't notice the bright lights of that time portal.

Back in my town in northern NJ, we posted uniformed officers at every polling places because that's usually where the problems were on election day.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I have had to surrender my weapon inside the Federal Court in Boston. Nat one time, they used to make us surrender our guns in Cambridge Superior Court. That was the only two places outside of a Booking Room that I had to disarm. Middlsex Siperior has since changed that rule, but in Fed Court only Deputy US Marshalls and SDUSMs assigned to court security can carry. Though I was sworn in as a SDUSM under Tirle 18 a he time, I was still requrwdnto lock it up. This Warden is an asshole bagadouche.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Been drinking tonight, 263? :yellowcarded:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds like a few Ma.trial courts in regard to certain Depts. that they have issues with. FPD had it right, power hungry dope with a big ego.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Boston has cops at the polls. i always wear a ski jacket on the way home, but they see the pants and always say hello.

sometimes you know them and stop for a quick chat. 

Maine must have really been invaded by the yuppie mentality


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

IIRC, MGL required a police detail at the polling places. Might not have the exact specifics right, its been a few years. Maine is most likely different, as is MS.

Still, I've voted plenty of times in uniform, carrying, in MA and MS and never an issue. Just a smile from the lil ol ladies at the tables...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

frank said:


> Been drinking tonight, 263? :yellowcarded:


Lol. Fat fingers and an iPod touch key pad don't mix.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Having worked numerous ELECTION DETAILS I will say the following..... The election "wardens" or whatever they are called seem to LOVE the "power" they are granted on that day. Most (if not all) are retired and are about 75 years old. It is their 1 day per year to be "in charge". I think it makes them feel "important" etc. I have had to make it very clear to several of them that they are not my "boss" after they start giving out orders etc. I think this nitwit in Maine probably saw an opportunity to give sh*t to a Cop and he jumped at the opportunity etc. Some people are scary when given a little bit of "power"........


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

next thing you know they're going to ask us take our uniforms off because it would influence people's vote!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Give some people an ounce of power and they will abuse it. Hopefully this will be this guys last day with any type authority, although he'll probably go on to become a Chief someday :wink_smile:


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Well there is a God. The latest news from down east Maine says the election warden is now a former election warden.

Warden Dismissed for Asking Bangor Officer to Give Up Gun While Voting - WABI TV5


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

47turksinajar said:


> next thing you know they're going to ask us take our uniforms off because it would influence people's vote!


There is already one unnamed district court judge who requires a suit for any court related matter for LEOs. Not just a shirt and tie, a full suit. Motion, trial, ticket appeal doesn't matter the uniform might intimidate the jury is his reasoning.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet. Appropriately dismissed.

The federal court thing sucks but it's a fact of life; at least their consistent with everyone.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

TopCop24 said:


> There is already one unnamed district court judge who requires a suit for any court related matter for LEOs. Not just a shirt and tie, a full suit. Motion, trial, ticket appeal doesn't matter the uniform might intimidate the jury is his reasoning.


Sometimes I think the idiots who work at these courts forget who the good guys are.

---------- Post added at 07:35 ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 ----------



OfficerObie59 said:


> Sweet. Appropriately dismissed.
> 
> The federal court thing sucks but it's a fact of life; at least their consistent with everyone.


Yes consistent, unlike some Ma district courts.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> There is already one unnamed district court judge who requires a suit for any court related matter for LEOs. Not just a shirt and tie, a full suit. Motion, trial, ticket appeal doesn't matter the uniform might intimidate the jury is his reasoning.


A motion or a ticket appeal has no jury, so that point is moot. What a dickhead. And I thought Northampton District Court was bad, no one there has an issue if its a bench trial, motion, mag hearing or mag. appeal, you can go in uniform.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> There is already one unnamed district court judge who requires a suit for any court related matter for LEOs. Not just a shirt and tie, a full suit. Motion, trial, ticket appeal doesn't matter the uniform might intimidate the jury is his reasoning.


So then we can assume that he requires the same full suit for all witnessesses & defendants so that the jury isn't intimidated by their attire. Oh, wait that would be a violation of their rights. If you are a police officer representing your department; then, there is no reason why you should be barred from wearing the uniform of your department. The people who might be intimidated by a police officer in uniform aren't sitting in the jury pool. They're either locked up, in the process of being locked up or doing something that will eventually get them locked up.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I went to vote today and I was in uniform and Armed and had no problems at all. About a min after I was done another officer came in (in uniform and armed) and voted too.


----------

